# Idle speed adjustment knob



## dcclubs (Mar 26, 2003)

I've got a mid 90's Johnson 25 hp outboard on my BT165 SeaNymph and it has a rotary knob at the end of the tiller handle. The book says that it's for adjusting the idle/trolling speed of the motor. I have adjusted it clockwise & ccw and I don't notice any change in RPM. Does anyone have any experiece with this? Thanks for the help.


----------



## TONGA (Jul 22, 2002)

Not sure but I think all that is is a tension nob,,,you know if you turn it in it should put tension on twist handel so it will stay at the same spot when you let go,,,I think if you look you should have a larger tension nob somewhere under the pan so you can put tension on the engine itself,,you know so it will keep the engine pointing where you point it!


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

I have a idle adjustment screw on my merc kicker, doesn't do squat for changing the rpm.


----------



## lawnboy (Jun 5, 2000)

On my 15 Johnson I thought the same thing but after trolling at an idling speed for an hour or so I started to play with the knob and Ill be I did noticed a change in speed. But the change was very very small. Had I not been going at such a slow speed before playing with the knob I would have never noticed any difference.


----------



## Hotwired (Jan 24, 2001)

My 6hp evinrude has the same thing.
What it does is it lets you either turn the throttle handle lower or not as low thus giving you a higher or lower idle speed.
Hope this helps,
Hotwired


----------

